# Sunridge Ski Hill- Edmonton



## Slaughterhouse (Aug 17, 2007)

Looks like Sunridge Ski hill in Edmonton, Alberta Canada has now got a triple chair and is in the process of installing it. This chair will replace the Red T-bars and will complement the extra vertical that was being added over the last few seasons.


----------



## Snowjoe (Jul 3, 2007)

Nice, anything replacing a t-bar has to be a bonus, cant stand the things. Nice cosy little local hill though eh


----------



## Slaughterhouse (Aug 17, 2007)

I like it because the place is just chaotic. Everyone just does their own thing and ski patrol is too busy sucking back hot chocolate in the lodge. Unfortuatley that same logic can backfire on us as well. I just grabbed an adult season pass for Sunridge but will also grab one for Rabbit Hill this season.


----------



## Snowjoe (Jul 3, 2007)

Never really ridden at a small hill like those, I like the idea of a small place to just bomb around, last year was at Sunshine and Im teaching at Lake Louise this season, but you cant complain the amount of riding there is massive.


----------



## Slaughterhouse (Aug 17, 2007)

Snowjoe said:


> Never really ridden at a small hill like those, I like the idea of a small place to just bomb around, last year was at Sunshine and Im teaching at Lake Louise this season, but you cant complain the amount of riding there is massive.


Thats awesome! Edmonton may be close to the Rockies but we are still a good 3 1/2 hours from the nearest mountain resort. Believe it or not, Lake Louise is one resort I haven't hit in the Rockies (I've always chose Sunshine instead) but discovered that Lake Louise is actually CLOSER to Edmonton than Sunshine (The distance to Marmot from Edmonton is the same distance from Edmonton to Lake Louise). Go figure! I just might make my way to Lake Louise this season but I still want to hit Big White again, and Kicking Horse most definitely. Castle was on the radar as a standby. Having all these hills in Edmonton allow me to ride on a daily basis (I can get well over 130+ riding days in Edmonton alone as hills open from early November to the end of April). It's a great way to enjoy that feeling. But it will never compare to our backyard mountains! I've been so tempted to take a year off what I normally do and just be a dish pig at a resort restaurant. Your living the lifestyle, man! :thumbsup:


----------



## Snowjoe (Jul 3, 2007)

To be honest sunshine is a better choice most of the time and the snow conditions are usually better, Big White is a good place but I guess not alot going on unless you stay in kelowna, and I loved Kicking Horse, big and steep haha. Best thing about working at Louise, I get a season pass to Lake Louise, Fernie, Kimberly, Fernie, Nakiska, Sunshine, Panorama and Mt. Norquay. Sick.

It is the ultimate job, except if its a bluebird powder day, you get to line-up and they hit you with complete beginners and you cant take your group to just bomb round the mountain. But you get an extra half hour on the lifts before the public so you can tear it all up before them 

You should defo take the season out and just become a snowboard bum, nothing like slumming it to go ride.


----------

